# total mistake!!



## confused9 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need some help!! I had sex with two different guys and within a five day period, now this may have been the most stupid thing in my life to have been done but I was just getting out of a relationship and another came around for comfort WOW!! WHAT AN IDIOT. well any how I had my last period first day starting on Feb. 3 and had sex on Feb. 12 and then on Feb. 16 now the guy on the 12th of Feb. went inside of me and on the guy on the 16th did not my ultra sound says my due date is Nov. 8th. I am writing this because I do not have anyone else to confide in and am sooooo confused can anyone help???


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

confused9, what is your question exactly? what can we help you with?


----------



## confused9 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would like for anyone to look at my situation and make a call on who would be likely to be my childs father


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

If I'm understanding you correctly Feb 12th guy ejaculated inside you and Feb 16th guy did not. Do I have that right? If so, then I would say Feb 12th guy is the mostly likely father.

But, as they are so close together, if you had unprotected sex with both then either could be the father. The baby's due date isn't going to help because it's typically calculated from the first day of your last period, not the conception date. And the u/s calculated age of the baby isn't really going to help either with only 4 days between possible conception dates. I'm afraid the only way to know for sure is going to be to do a paternity test after the baby is born.


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

Did the guy ejaculate before having sex with you? If so there would be sperm still. How long are your cycles? Usually women are fertile 14 days after the first day of their period. Sperm can stay alive in a female for up to 5 days.

I think when the fetus is old enough you could do a needle biopsy to find out who the father is but there is risks involved in that.

I think you are a bit screwed.


----------

